# Hey, Hey! Mallorn really is a celebrity!



## StarlingWings

Well, it's official! 
I am honoured to announce that Her Highness Princess Mallorn is famous! 
Hmph! As if I wasn't already!
Stop it, you. 
Anyway, she has been selected by the lovely and much esteemed Michelle M. to be Cooper's Cutie for March on her popular blog Cooper's corner. 
Here's the link if anyone wants to see it!!
http://cooperscorner.info/
And no, you guys haven't seen very first picture on there before 

A big thank you to Michelle and Cooper, of course


----------



## FaeryBee

*Congratulations on being Cooper's Cutie for March, Mallorn!

A very well-deserved honor and you look ravishing in the photo layout.

I'm honored to have the acquaintance of such an esteemed celebrity.

Kisses from Sunny, Sparky, Skipper and Scooter

xoxoxoxo

P.S. I LOVE Michelle's Cooper's Corner Pages -- they are always wonderful!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Congratulations on making Cooper's Cuties.
Indi has made it here to quite a while ago....


----------



## Jonah

How Awesome, you must be a proud mom for sure. Doesn't surprise me a bit, she is a very pretty bird....


----------



## HarryBird

Congratulations, Princess!


----------



## DanielTheLion

Congrats to both of you! arty2:
Make sure her ego doesn't get too big!
She is gorgeous though, and deserves it


----------



## StarlingWings

FaeryBee said:


> *Congratulations on being Cooper's Cutie for March, Mallorn!
> 
> A very well-deserved honor and you look ravishing in the photo layout.
> 
> I'm honored to have the acquaintance of such an esteemed celebrity.
> 
> Kisses from Sunny, Sparky, Skipper and Scooter
> 
> xoxoxoxo
> 
> P.S. I LOVE Michelle's Cooper's Corner Pages -- they are always wonderful!*


Thank you, Deb! Mallorn says thank you very much, she's quite cheerful today  She would like to add that she is honored to have the acquaintance of such a preeminent "Faery" but would like to agree with the fact that she is an esteemed celebrity  :laughing: 
Mally sends kisses to everyone!
I also love Cooper's Corner! It's such a great blog 


LynandIndigo said:


> Congratulations on making Cooper's Cuties.
> Indi has made it here to quite a while ago....


Thank you, Lyn! I'm sure Indi was everyone's favorite! He would've been my favorite for sure, silly charming boy 



Jonah said:


> How Awesome, you must be a proud mom for sure. Doesn't surprise me a bit, she is a very pretty bird....


I am indeed! roud: Thank you so much 



HarryBird said:


> Congratulations, Princess!


Thank you, thank you. 
Ah, well, now, I guess she beat me to it! Thank you very much


----------



## jellyblue

Congratulations, Mallorn! Lovely photos of a lovely little girl. Cooper's Corner is a great place!


----------



## StarlingWings

DanielTheLion said:


> Congrats to both of you! arty2:
> Make sure her ego doesn't get too big!
> She is gorgeous though, and deserves it


Thank you!  
That might be a little difficult, she can be be quite proud...
But she's an angel at heart :budgie: 
Ehehe now, that, I'll keep to myself, just to be safe!


----------



## StarlingWings

jellyblue said:


> Congratulations, Mallorn! Lovely photos of a lovely little girl. Cooper's Corner is a great place!


She says thank you, and it is definitely a wonderful little "corner"! :budgie:


----------



## Niamhf

Congratulations she certainly looks the part  they are lovely pictures:budgie:


----------



## aluz

Congratulations to Mallorn! She is also a celebrity here at Talk Budgies.


----------



## chirper

Congratulations :bowdown: Her Highness


----------



## nuxi

Congratulations,sweet little Princess!:budgie:


----------



## jessyrae

*Congratulations  I checked it out to see what all the buzz was about and its pretty cool. So again congratulations Mallorn *


----------



## PrincipePio

Congrats to Sammy's girlfriend, Mallorn! Thank you for introducing me to Cooper's Corner - I've never seen it!


----------



## StarlingWings

Niamhf said:


> Congratulations she certainly looks the part  they are lovely pictures:budgie:


Aww, thank you very much. She certainly acts the part, silly girl 


aluz said:


> Congratulations to Mallorn! She is also a celebrity here at Talk Budgies.


It's an honor, Aluz! She loves all of you here on TB also 


chirper said:


> Congratulations :bowdown: Her Highness


Oh, thank you, thank you! 
And thank you from me, too 


nuxi said:


> Congratulations,sweet little Princess!:budgie:


Many thanks from me and the Princess 


jessyrae said:


> *Congratulations  I checked it out to see what all the buzz was about and its pretty cool. So again congratulations Mallorn *


She and I thank you very much--We do, indeed--Shhh! Don't interrupt. Ahem. Thanks for the congrats 


PrincipePio said:


> Congrats to Sammy's girlfriend, Mallorn! Thank you for introducing me to Cooper's Corner - I've never seen it!


Thank you Bethany, I think Sammy is the real winner :loveeyes:
Oh, Mallorn. I think spring is getting to her head... But, yes, thank you, Bethany


----------



## RusselltheGrey

She's a beautiful girl, for sure. Congratulations on this honor, pretty Mallorn!


----------



## StarlingWings

RusselltheGrey said:


> She's a beautiful girl, for sure. Congratulations on this honor, pretty Mallorn!


Thank you! roud: Mallorn is glad to have been chosen!


----------

